# 4 weeks old



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm new to the forum and new to raising chickens, this is our first little flock. We picked up these girls from Rural king in the Rainbow pullet tub so we have no idea what we received.

The only one of these chicks I can identify is Mia our Plymouth Barred Rock but other than that I'm at a loss. I'm thinking our Vera is a Sicilian Buttercup but I'm not sure. Anyone else have any ideas? Alley is our white and Charlotte is the brown.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guessing Easter Egger in pic 1 and a roo on the Barred Rock


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow that last pic of the barred rock is definitely a roo. Look at that comb already


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I think nm156 made some good guesses but it can be hard to tell, besides the barred Plymouth Rock, until they mature more.
I would suggest since they are 4 weeks old and out on dirt, that you use a Coccidia preventative in water instead of medicated feed if that is what you are using. 

I use Corid powder at .5 tsp per gallon for 5 days every 3 to 4 weeks until they are at least 6 months old. Weekly, besides the five day treatment period, I supplement water with poultry vitamins-electrolytes 2-3 days a week. A good water dispersible probiotic powder is also very helpful building the young birds' immune system. Probios and Dawe's DPP are both excellent probiotics you can use.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

chickenmommy said:


> Wow that last pic of the barred rock is definitely a roo. Look at that comb already


Both of the brown and barred rock have bigger combs. How can I tell for sure if they are Roos? We aren't allowed to have them.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

MikeA_15 said:


> I think nm156 made some good guesses but it can be hard to tell, besides the barred Plymouth Rock, until they mature more.
> I would suggest since they are 4 weeks old and out on dirt, that you use a Coccidia preventative in water instead of medicated feed if that is what you are using.
> 
> I use Corid powder at .5 tsp per gallon for 5 days every 3 to 4 weeks until they are at least 6 months old. Weekly, besides the five day treatment period, I supplement water with poultry vitamins-electrolytes 2-3 days a week. A good water dispersible probiotic powder is also very helpful building the young birds' immune system. Probios and Dawe's DPP are both excellent probiotics you can use.


Thank you so much for your advice! I have the probiotics and electrolytes in their water with the medicated food. We don't keep them out that often and have them in a brooder most of the time, just let them out when it's nice. I hadn't even thought about that. I'll check it out today!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

At the very least, it's a good thing to have Corid on hand because if coccidiosis strikes, they can die pretty quickly.

The first 2 picks are stunning. NM is good at guessing breeds, so I won't bother, LOL Welcome to the forum of chicken addicts.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

here is a better picture of the Brown's comb. Think Roo too?


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> At the very least, it's a good thing to have Corid on hand because if coccidiosis strikes, they can die pretty quickly.
> 
> The first 2 picks are stunning. NM is good at guessing breeds, so I won't bother, LOL Welcome to the forum of chicken addicts.


Thank you! I'll go pick some up today.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> Guessing Easter Egger in pic 1 and a roo on the Barred Rock


Do you think pic 2 could be a Roo too?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

princesscleo92 said:


> Do you think pic 2 could be a Roo too?


I'm thinking a pullet.Can you post a good close up of it's comb and wattles?
Also a top shot of the Barred Rock's back and head.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> I'm thinking a pullet.Can you post a good close up of it's comb and wattles?
> 
> Also a top shot of the Barred Rock's back and head.















this is the best I could get


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

princesscleo92 said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! I have the probiotics and electrolytes in their water with the medicated food. We don't keep them out that often and have them in a brooder most of the time, just let them out when it's nice. I hadn't even thought about that. I'll check it out today!


You're welcome. That's great. You seem to enthusiastic about your chicks as I always have been. I have used different methods raising chicks and adult birds over the years and sorted through much misinformation. I was lucky to have an old timer show me his methods as well as my Dad when I was a kid. By researching poultry science trials performed through universities and my own trial and error, I can find comfort in knowing I'm doing everything to keep my flocks healthy. It is a constant learning process that I think is fulfilling in many ways.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

MikeA_15 said:


> You're welcome. That's great. You seem to enthusiastic about your chicks as I always have been. I have used different methods raising chicks and adult birds over the years and sorted through much misinformation. I was lucky to have an old timer show me his methods as well as my Dad when I was a kid. By researching poultry science trials performed through universities and my own trial and error, I can find comfort in knowing I'm doing everything to keep my flocks healthy. It is a constant learning process that I think is fulfilling in many ways.


Thank you. If you have any other tips that would seem useful please let me know.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

And of course my barred just started to crow last night. Thanks for the heads up it is a Roo! I'm thinking the brown one is too. Darn the luck.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

Update on our little flock. We have obviously determined the barred rock is a Roo and that is the only Breed/gender we are 100% on. All 6-7 weeks old. Any help on gender and breed?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

1st pic is a roo.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

Nm156 said:


> 1st pic is a roo.


Figured! Any idea on his breed. He's so pretty.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

#2 and 4 look like females.


----------



## princesscleo92 (Apr 23, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> #2 and 4 look like females.


Thank you!


----------

